# I am just looking for information



## OMG I'm so lost help (May 27, 2019)

Hi everyone I found this gorgeous Columbia motorized tricycle. I'm absolutely in love with her wondering if anybody can give me any more information


----------



## OMG I'm so lost help (May 27, 2019)

OMG I'm so lost help said:


> Hi everyone I found this gorgeous Columbia motorized tricycle. I'm absolutely in love with her wondering if anybody can give me any more information


----------



## Roger Henning (May 28, 2019)

I am not seeing the engine.  Maybe a bad picture?  Roger


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE!!
possibly a good platform for which to mount an engine....


----------

